# Bluetooth volume in car is too low



## tripleblack7 (Mar 17, 2006)

01 740i with nav. I had a radio issue that I thought was the DSP amp, turned out to be the tuner. I was going to delete DSP, but had concens about keeping my bluetooth, but it is not working - well, and has not been for a little while. The volume in the car is super low, I can slightly hear it. Beep and voice activation are super low as well, Nav directions are normal volume.

I have tried different BT module, different wire harnes for it, Re Coded DSP amp, different BT phone, changed phone settings, disconected IceLink Plus and aftermarket sub amp, tried the battery cable reset and still no luck, the system is working, but the audio in the car is to low and will not turn up.

I need some help, I need to get the BT working then re connect the IceLink and Subs...


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

tripleblack7 said:


> 01 740i with nav. I had a radio issue that I thought was the DSP amp, turned out to be the tuner. I was going to delete DSP, but had concens about keeping my bluetooth, but it is not working - well, and has not been for a little while. The volume in the car is super low, I can slightly hear it. Beep and voice activation are super low as well, Nav directions are normal volume.
> 
> I have tried different BT module, different wire harnes for it, Re Coded DSP amp, different BT phone, changed phone settings, disconected IceLink Plus and aftermarket sub amp, tried the battery cable reset and still no luck, the system is working, but the audio in the car is to low and will not turn up.
> 
> I need some help, I need to get the BT working then re connect the IceLink and Subs...


We have a 10 watt amplifier just for this issue:

*Bluetooth Audio Booster Amp for BMW*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_153_155&products_id=305

This will cure your audio volume probles with Bluetooth. :thumbup:


----------



## tripleblack7 (Mar 17, 2006)

Tom I saw that on your website. I think I will try one. The BT did work fine at one time, thats what gets me. Since then I have changed phones - old one was lost (same model), added source switch, icelink & dsp addapter, and amp and subs, then removed everything aftermarket and I still cant figure out what I did to kill the BT volume...


----------



## PimoX3 (Jun 13, 2006)

tripleblack7 said:


> Tom I saw that on your website. I think I will try one. The BT did work fine at one time, thats what gets me. Since then I have changed phones - old one was lost (same model), added source switch, icelink & dsp addapter, and amp and subs, then removed everything aftermarket and I still cant figure out what I did to kill the BT volume...


I'm guessing you already tried this, but did you try adjusting the volume while using the BT (have a call connected)?

Not sure if its the same in your 7-series, but in my X3 the volume for the stereo, etc. is independent of the BT volume, meaning that whatever volume I set a call to (while making/receiving a call) is the same volume for future phone calls - regardless of the volume level I have the radio/CD set to. The volume controls adjust the BT when used during a call, stereo when not on a call.

Just a thought.

Cheers,

Pierre


----------

